# New to this forum but so excited!



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually, I'm new to the whole board and really happy to be here.









I just got off the phone with Orange County German Shepherd Rescue and am going to meet with someone next Friday about fostering a dog on their website! 

Every time I see shows like Dog Town I say, "Oh my gosh, I'd love to help animals like that!". I've been lurking on the Shepherd rescue site for about a year now and seeing the dogs they have up for adoption, and it occurred to me several weeks ago that *I* could actually be a foster mom if I wanted to! I cleared it with my husband and submitted an application and get to meet with someone next Friday. There's one that she thinks would fit in here (has to like kids, cats and other dogs...from what I can see that's a tall order with German Shepherds!). Look at Dahlia's pic and then look at the pic of my dog~

*Dahlia is the one on the left and Rocky is on the right *







Rocky~









It's almost a case of Twins Separated at Birth, huh? 

Wish us luck that everything goes smoothly and we get to help this sweet girl not live in a cage ever again.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Congratulations on being a foster mom! There never seem to be enough and the need is so huge! Welcome to the board. You can get a HUGE amount of very helpful knowledge here; and meet some really great people, too!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

welcome to the board and thank you, thank you, for fostering. there are never enough fosters. wishing you much luck in helping sweet girl dahlia. your rocky is very beautiful! are you in california?


----------



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: katieliz are you in california?


 Yup, about 5 minutes from Disneyland. I can see the fireworks from my front porch.







I love all of your pets' names!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board! The people here are very friendly and helpful. Nice to meet you


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the board and thanks for becoming a foster mom! Foster homes are the backbone of rescue and directly determine how many dogs a group can save so you are doing a wonderful thing! 

I think you'll find that GSDs who are good with other dogs, kids, and cats, are actually the norm rather than a rarity - but it's often not known which dogs those are when they first come into rescue (that's one of things that gets determined during the foster period), so that could be what makes it a bit tricky to start out with an appropriately matched dog right off the bat. However, it sounds like the group you're starting with is doing a good job with screening and given the number of GSDs coming into rescue lately, will hopefully be able to match you with appropriate dogs to your situation.









Fostering can be hard work and can be very sad when it comes time to say goodbye, but it is SO rewarding! I get letters and cards from many of my former foster pups and seeing them happy and healthy in their new homes, as well as meeting all the wonderful people that I never would have known otherwise, is a great thing.

Welcome to the board and to rescue!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!!! That great you can help a homeless pet, very rewarding, thank you. Keep us posted please.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

HI! I am a "fan" of the GSROC facebook page and I really like them! Good Luck!!


----------



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMHI! I am a "fan" of the GSROC facebook page and I really like them! Good Luck!!


Oh! I didn't know they had a FB page! That's awesome! Off to become a fan, lol..


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for fostering!


----------

